#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Mikrontrol - Controle de provedor Mikrotik com fontes em Delphi 7.0

## m4d3

*Mikrontrol 0.1B1*
*Controle de provedor Mikrotik com fontes em Delphi 7.0* 

Mikrontrol é um projeto que desenvolvi com base em meu sistema 'Conprove', nesta versão estão presentes funções básicas como o cadastro de usuários e planos.

O funcionamento é pelo módulo PPPoE do mikrotik mas como os arquivos fontes estão presentes e na maioria das opções comentadas cada um pode alterar de acordo com a sua necessidade.

Este é um projeto que a tempos eu queria compartilhar com a comunidade do software livre e depois de vários pedidos tirei algumas horas e construi este sistema simples.

Espero que ajude os entusiastas e que melhorias sejam adicionadas e principalmente COMPARTILHADAS com todos. Os programadores de plantão estão convocados a fazer a troca do banco de dados para mysql ou quem sabe integrar ao banco de dados do freeradius. 


TELA DO SISTEMA

http://http://img21.imageshack.us/im...rontroluf0.jpg 

Aproveito para responder a todos que me adicionaram/adicionam no msn pedindo dicas para integrar funções de outros softwares no Mikrontrol. 

Pessoal, disponibilizei os fontes, porém não posso resolver o problema de todo mundo então espero que entendam que customizar e adicionar funções sempre irá gerar custos.
Dicas vocês devem pedir aqui no fórum para que todos possoam analizar e responder da melhor maneira contribuindo e compartilhando o conhecimento com todos. 

Como podem notar, até hoje são mais de 850 visitas neste tópico, das quais acredito que 90% ou mais tenham baixado o código fonte, e quantos destes voltaram para agradecer ou deixar a sua contribuição até agora ? menos de 20, isso representa menos de 3%.

Pois este não é pra ser um trabalho solitário e sim uma contribuição para a comunidade, novamente eu chamo a atenção dos programadores em delphi, o sistema não é de vocês, é de todos, contribuam pois só assim poderemos melhorar este sistema e quem sabe em breve torná-lo uma opção viável a todos os provedores.


Quanto aos provedores já atuantes, o que os impede de contribuirem para o desenvolvimento de novas funções que são necessárias para que todos tenham um sistema gratuito ?

Se todos contribuirem, em breve todos poderão usufruir livres de mensalidades e de aborrecimentos.

Eu me compromento em toda vez que algum colega/grupo pagar pelo desenvolvimento de um novo recurso, postar o código fonte necessário para a função juntamente com o sistema compilado.
O custo da hora/programação é de R$ 100,00 muito menos que qualquer software house costuma cobrar para implementar funções simples em seus softwares.
Cada função leva um tempo diferente portanto façam seus orçamentos e terei prazer em atendê-los, caso mais de um solicite o mesmo orçamento, podem ratear os custos do desenvolvimento e além de ter em beneficio próprio incentivar outros em desenvolver novas funções. 

Pensem nisso, todos queremos um sistema completo, todos queremos um sistema livre de mensalidade, todos precisamos de controle e praticidade, do que estamos dispostos para ter tudo isso?


UNDERLINUX: SACANAGEM É TEREM APAGADO MEUS POSTS E ME IGNORADO


CONFIGURAÇÃO BÁSICA PARA TESTES COM O SISTEMA EM SERVIDOR MIKROTIK:

1 - Cadastre o usuário e libere o acesso READ/WRITE/TELNET para ele, altere a senha deste usuário para a que desejar.
2 - Cadastre a POOL no MIKROTIK pois ela será utilizada no cadastro de planos do MIKRONTROL.
3 - Preencha no cadastro de servidor o cadastro do seu servidor MIKROTIK, onde o IP, PORTA, LOGIN e SENHA são obrigatórios, a porta padrão do telnet é a 23 mas pode ser alterada.

Na parte superior do cadastro de planos/clientes você tem um campo para ser preenchido com qualquer comando que consiga digitar no terminal do mikrotik, e pode enviar pro mikrotik clicando no botão a direita, este campo serve para por exemplo você criar uma pool digitando:

/ ip pool add name=pool_pppoe ranges=10.0.0.2-10.0.0.254
clique no botão 'Enviar comando' e esta pool será cadastrada no servidor

Depois utilize a 'pool_pppoe no cadastro de planos, e somente depois de criar a pool, e cadastrar o primeiro plano é que será possível efetuar o cadastro dos clientes no sistema, caso contrário o comando não será executado corretamente no servidor pois estarão faltando parametros importantes para a execução correta dos comandos.

repost do arquivo - 09/02/2009
*DOWNLOAD DO CÓDIGO FONTE DO MIKRONTROL E EXTRAS*
antes de baixar leiam todo o post para não cairem na tentação de pedir 'dicas'

Abraço a todos.

Luciano Rampanelli
[email protected]
PC RAM Informática - O Mundo mais perto de você
(65)3283-1907

----------


## m4d3

Só quero ver se alguém comenta.

rsssss

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Amigo o sistema trabalha inserindo os dados no Mikrotik ou cadastra td em um banco de dados???




> Só quero ver se alguém comenta.
> 
> rsssss

----------


## djcyber

OOOW !!!
Show de bola mano ...
Vou testar ... e vamos ver as mudanças no codigo q podemos nos ajudar =D

----------


## m4d3

> Amigo o sistema trabalha inserindo os dados no Mikrotik ou cadastra td em um banco de dados???


Em ambos, cadastrando em um banco de dados local e simultaneamente enviando para o PPPOE do mikrotik.

Grato

M4D3

----------


## srossato

Boa...

Vou testar tbem.

Vlw!

----------


## harrypotheard

nao consegui fazer funcionar, nao sei pq, ele nao criou nada....

----------


## JeanGutemberg

Funciona com WEBPROXY?

----------


## m4d3

> nao consegui fazer funcionar, nao sei pq, ele nao criou nada....



vc criou uma pool com o nome utilizado no plano ?

----------


## m4d3

> Funciona com WEBPROXY?



perfeitamente

----------


## olivionet

Vou testar aqui, assim que tiver uma posição eu entro em contato !! 

Eu adimiro você que teve essa atitude, pois poucos que sabem compartilham informação...

Vlw !!

----------


## harrypotheard

nao criei nao, como eu devo deixar o mk pra trabalhar com esse software? dae eu vejo como e feito e implanto no meu financeiro...

----------


## m4d3

> nao criei nao, como eu devo deixar o mk pra trabalhar com esse software? dae eu vejo como e feito e implanto no meu financeiro...


Você apenas deve cadastrar a pool de onde os clientes receberão o IP, quando CONFIRMA no cadastro de planos, se todas as informações digitadas estiverem corretas ele vai criar o plano no seu servidor, depois pode criar os usuários.

Na parte superior do cadastro de planos/clientes você tem um campo para ser preenchido com qualquer comando que consiga digitar no terminal do mikrotik, e pode enviar pro mikrotik clicando no botão a direita, este campo serve para por exemplo você criar uma pool digitando:

/ ip pool add name=pool_pppoe ranges=10.0.0.2-10.0.0.254
clique no botão 'Enviar comando' e esta pool será cadastrada no servidor

Depois utilize a 'pool_pppoe no cadastro de planos.

Grato

M4D3

----------


## wimigasltda

> Você apenas deve cadastrar a pool de onde os clientes receberão o IP, quando CONFIRMA no cadastro de planos, se todas as informações digitadas estiverem corretas ele vai criar o plano no seu servidor, depois pode criar os usuários.
> 
> Na parte superior do cadastro de planos/clientes você tem um campo para ser preenchido com qualquer comando que consiga digitar no terminal do mikrotik, e pode enviar pro mikrotik clicando no botão a direita, este campo serve para por exemplo você criar uma pool digitando:
> 
> / ip pool add name=pool_pppoe ranges=10.0.0.2-10.0.0.254
> clique no botão 'Enviar comando' e esta pool será cadastrada no servidor
> 
> Depois utilize a 'pool_pppoe no cadastro de planos.
> 
> ...


Amigo parabens pela iniciativa. Ainda nao baixei ams vou baixar e testar, fiquei muito feliz em ver uma iniciativa como a sua.
Aqui uso o mikrotik como ap brigthe quais mudanças tenho que fazer nele pra que possa inserir esta exceçlente ferramenta.
Voce poderia postar um tuto com (JPG) para o pessoal ver como funciona, garanto que seremos muito grato.

----------


## zipfile

valeu colega.
mais uma otima inciativa de sua parte.
estou baixando para testar agora.
brigadao.

----------


## m4d3

> Amigo parabens pela iniciativa. Ainda nao baixei ams vou baixar e testar, fiquei muito feliz em ver uma iniciativa como a sua.
> Aqui uso o mikrotik como ap brigthe quais mudanças tenho que fazer nele pra que possa inserir esta exceçlente ferramenta.
> Voce poderia postar um tuto com (JPG) para o pessoal ver como funciona, garanto que seremos muito grato.


Olá wimigasltda, que bom que gostou espero que seja de grande proveito a todos que utilizam mikrotik, estou preparando algum material mas ainda não tenho data para publicação. Segue a lista dos requisitos:
*Servidor Mikrotik
Porta 23 liberada para o telnet / inclusive no firewall
Usuário/senha cadastrado com acesso read/write/telnet

1º Passo - Cadatrar a POOL que será utilizada no plano
2º Passo - Cadastrar os planos
3º Passo - Cadastrar os clientes

Se esqueci de algo me avisem. 

Grato

M4D3

----------


## Nks

olha consegui integrar seu soft com o mkt.... mass seguinte
recebi mais arranjos de ips validos, e gostaria de distribuir pros clientes via pppoe,....

mais tipo, preciso criar alguma rota no meu roteador cisco, onde recebe a lp?

como eu faço essa configuraçao?

PS: meu mkt ta configurado pra faze uma nat,,,, tipo entra ip valido, mais sai invalido pra tds.....

valeu,,,, excelente soft, parabens pela sua iniciativa de distribuiçao livre,,,

----------


## gzanatta00

amigo, as fontes estao blza

mas o seguinte aqui no meu servidor quando faco uma funcao ele utiliza 2 servidores , quando termina de sincronizar o primeiro q vai passar pro segundo q da um disconnect da umas mensagens de erro tem como desativar isso?

----------


## densiade

> Em ambos, cadastrando em um banco de dados local e simultaneamente enviando para o PPPOE do mikrotik.
> 
> Grato
> 
> M4D3


cara muito bom... eu vou dar uma olhada... parabéns pela iniciativa, o under-linux precisa de + pessoas assim como vc...alguns só sabem sugar os conteúdos..... eu dei uma parada com os meus posts porq to ocupado pra karamba...+ daki a pouco eu trago novidades...flw pra todos. abraços...

Dennis Siade
[email protected]

----------


## m4d3

> amigo, as fontes estao blza
> 
> mas o seguinte aqui no meu servidor quando faco uma funcao ele utiliza 2 servidores , quando termina de sincronizar o primeiro q vai passar pro segundo q da um disconnect da umas mensagens de erro tem como desativar isso?


 
Tem sim, é por isso que disponibilizei o código fonte, cada um pode customizar a seu gosto, quem não souber programação recomendo que contrate o serviço inclusive me ofereço para adicionar quaisquer funções desejadas desde que possíveis.

Grato
M4D3

----------


## m4d3

Aproveito para responder a todos que me adicionaram/adicionam no msn pedindo dicas para integrar funções de outros softwares no Mikrontrol. 

Pessoal, disponibilizei os fontes, porém não posso resolver o problema de todo mundo então espero que entendam que customizar e adicionar funções sempre irá gerar custos.
Dicas vocês devem pedir aqui no fórum para que todos possoam analizar e responder da melhor maneira contribuindo e compartilhando o conhecimento com todos. 

Como podem notar, até hoje são mais de 850 visitas neste tópico, das quais acredito que 90% ou mais tenham baixado o código fonte, e quantos destes voltaram para agradecer ou deixar a sua contribuição até agora ? menos de 20, isso representa menos de 3%.

Pois este não é pra ser um trabalho solitário e sim uma contribuição para a comunidade, novamente eu chamo a atenção dos programadores em delphi, o sistema não é de vocês, é de todos, contribuam pois só assim poderemos melhorar este sistema e quem sabe em breve torná-lo uma opção viável a todos os provedores.


Quanto aos provedores já atuantes, o que os impede de contribuirem para o desenvolvimento de novas funções que são necessárias para que todos tenham um sistema gratuito ?

Se todos contribuirem, em breve todos poderão usufruir livres de mensalidades e de aborrecimentos.

Eu me compromento em toda vez que algum colega/grupo pagar pelo desenvolvimento de um novo recurso, postar o código fonte necessário para a função juntamente com o sistema compilado.
O custo da hora/programação é de R$ 100,00 muito menos que qualquer software house costuma cobrar para implementar funções simples em seus softwares.
Cada função leva um tempo diferente portanto façam seus orçamentos e terei prazer em atendê-los, caso mais de um solicite o mesmo orçamento, podem ratear os custos do desenvolvimento e além de ter em beneficio próprio incentivar outros em desenvolver novas funções. 

Pensem nisso, todos queremos um sistema completo, todos queremos um sistema livre de mensalidade, todos precisamos de controle e praticidade, do que estamos dispostos para ter tudo isso?

Grato

M4D3

----------


## harrypotheard

Concordo, parabéns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sua ideia foi otima, eu vi o software trabalhei em teste com ele hj, tive la minha duvidas, normal, sou programador em delphi, eu achei tua iniciativa showwwwwwwwwwwwwww! cara parabens mesmo! e nao custa nada o povo abrir a carteira ainda mais sabendo teu nype.

falow

----------


## egservice

Bom dia a todos!
m4d3, parabens pela iniciativa!
ja fiz o download, qdo tiver mais tranquilo vou instalar

----------


## admskill

Amigo aqui eu naum uso hotspot e nem ppoe o seu sistema integra somente com IpxMAC ??? Parabéns pela iniciativa !

----------


## infantefox

nao sei por qual motivo mais nao conseguido se quer conectar no sistema. Alguem pode me dar uma luz

----------


## infantefox

ja até consegui conectar porem nao consigo cadastrar a senha do primeiro usuario, nem tao pouco cadastrar o segundo usuario, ele sempre desfaz o primeiro quando é criado o segundo. Lembrando que ja tenho outros clientes cadastrados no pppoe do mikrotik o que fazer?

----------


## hmvhost

Aqui esta dando um erro alguem pode me dar uma força?

http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/7953/95073381jl0.jpg

----------


## m4d3

> Aqui esta dando um erro alguem pode me dar uma força?
> 
> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/7953/95073381jl0.jpg


Vou tentar adivinhar já que a informação é insuficiente para uma conclusão definitiva. 
Você esta usando Windows Vista !! 'Permission denied.' Porque sem permissão não vai funcionar.

Grato

----------


## minelli

Acho que ñ tive esse problema, aqui resolvi corrigindo a informação no registro pois tinha outro sistema instalado e no bde o cara do aoft q tinha aqui tinha colocado a unidade em vez de C como S para acesso do sistema ai aparecia isso . Não sei se é o seu caso.

----------


## netwayy

> *Mikrontrol 0.1B1*
> *Controle de provedor Mikrotik com fontes em Delphi 7.0* 
> 
> Mikrontrol é um projeto que desenvolvi com base em meu sistema 'Conprove', nesta versão estão presentes funções básicas como o cadastro de usuários e planos.
> 
> O funcionamento é pelo módulo PPPoE do mikrotik mas como os arquivos fontes estão presentes e na maioria das opções comentadas cada um pode alterar de acordo com a sua necessidade.
> 
> Este é um projeto que a tempos eu queria compartilhar com a comunidade do software livre e depois de vários pedidos tirei algumas horas e construi este sistema simples.
> 
> ...





Muito interessante seu trabalho, entrarei em contato para maiores informações ...

----------


## tonbts

Retiraram o link p/ download?

----------


## minelli

Tambem gostaria do link novamente e o arquivo vem com os fontes..., queria dar uma olhadinha....???

----------


## tonbts

Já consegui!!!

Obrigado!

----------


## lener

queria conehcer esse sistema melhor como baixo ele, e dependendo da para acertar mensalidade se for pequena ne

----------


## minelli

Poderia passar o link do software com os fontes. Grato.

----------


## jsilvestree

É isso pessoal é exelente como esta mas resolvi fazer algumas modificações e compatilhar com vocês 
como ele é para inclusão de usuários pppoe não atendia a minha necessidade pois eu uso hotspot ,au ives de cadastrar no pppoe que tal no hotspot,mas como todo trabalho open source não é trabalho de apenas uma pessoa e gostaria da contribuição de todos os programadores que quiserem participar.
eu já consegui modificar para a inclusão de usuarios no hotspot mas não consegui bloquear ,colocar o mac nem o ip.se algue peder ajudar com as variaveis 


procedure TfrmData.btClientsClick(Sender: TObject);
begin
//ALTERA LOGIN
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/');
if frmData.dbLogin.Text<>''then
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/ip hotspot user edit [find comment="'+frmData.tblClientsAUTOINC.Text+'"] name='+frmData.dbLogin.Text);
//CADASTRA CLIENTE
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/');
if frmData.dbAutoInc.Text<>''then
begin
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/ ip hotspot user add name='+frmData.dbLogin.Text+' password='+frmData.dbPassword.Text+' profile='+frmData.dblcPlanos.Text+' comment='+frmData.dbAutoInc.Text+' disabled=no');
//ALTERA MAC
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/');
if Length(frmData.dbID.Text)=17 then
begin
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/ip hotspot user add [find comment="'+frmData.tblClientsAUTOINC.Text+'"] mac-address="'+frmData.dbID.Text+'"');
end
else
begin
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/ip hotspot user add [find comment="'+frmData.tblClientsAUTOINC.Text+'"] mac-address=""');
end;
//ALTERA O IP
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/');
if Length(frmData.dbIPFixo.Text)>7 then
begin
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/ip hotspot user add [find comment="'+frmData.tblClientsAUTOINC.Text+'"] address="'+frmData.dbIPFixo.Text+'"');
end
else
begin
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/ip hotspot user add [find comment="'+frmData.tblClientsAUTOINC.Text+'"] address');
end;
//LIBERA OU BLOQUEIA CLIENTE
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/');
if frmData.dbSuspenso.Checked=True then
begin
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/ip hotspot user edit [find comment="'+frmData.tblClientsAUTOINC.Text+'"] disabled=yes');
end
else
begin
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/ip hotspot user edit [find comment="'+frmData.tblClientsAUTOINC.Text+'"] disabled=no');
end;
//ALTERA SENHA
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/');
if frmData.dbPassword.Text<>''then
begin
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/ip hotspot user edit [find comment="'+frmData.tblClientsAUTOINC.Text+'"] password="'+frmData.dbPassword.Text+'"');
end
else
begin
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/ip hotspot user edit [find comment="'+frmData.tblClientsAUTOINC.Text+'"] password=""');
end;

----------


## minelli

Olá JSilvestree poderia me enviar por e-mail ao até aqui no forum o fonte do programa, pois ainda ñ o encontrei e gostaria de ajudar.

----------


## jsilvestree

> Olá JSilvestree poderia me enviar por e-mail ao até aqui no forum o fonte do programa, pois ainda ñ o encontrei e gostaria de ajudar.


 
sim eu posso enviar qual é o seu email que eu lhe envio

----------


## marcosdiirr

Olá amigo se nao for pedir muito poderia me mandar tambem os fontes ja com estas suas modificações, pois tambem uso hotspot.

Atenciosamente

[email protected] 
Marcos Diirr

----------


## netpower

vc poderia me enviar tb os codigos fontes?

[email protected]

----------


## minelli

Segue meu e-mail:
[email protected]

----------


## jsilvestree

> Segue meu e-mail:
> [email protected]


 
alguem conhece um espaço para que eu disponibilize para todos os codigos fontes com a alteração hostpot

o conteúdo do pacote é algums dll 1 executavel e os fontes que só poderam ser visualizados se tiver o delphi 7 instalado no computador. o arquivo Mikrontrol.dpr deve ser aberto e na barra de ferramentas do delphi view forms selecionar form1 no editor clicar no frdata e procurar os comentarios lá estaram os comandos que o mikrontrol emvia ao mikrotik . eu sugiro que nos fasamos algo que fique disponivel para todos até porque a grande maioria das pessoal nao programão mas usam e podem achar erros e comentar ajuda multua este é o proposito do progeto .implamtar novos comandos compilar e disponibilizar a todos nunca se esquesão dos autores 
nao removendo os seus nomes.estou no aguardo de resposta para o espaço gratuito para disponibilizar a todos os codigos.

----------


## olivionet

Se não escontrar algum lugar gratuito pode ser hospedado em meu servidor pois tenho um plano revenda e estou usando muito pouco do trafego mensal dele (locaweb), se quizer terei o maior prazer em hospedar os arquivos pra você !! 

Me mande os códigos por email tbem se puder .. grato ...

olivionet [arroba] yahoo.com (só .com msm) 

Vlw !! Espero ter ajudado !!

----------


## jsilvestree

> Se não escontrar algum lugar gratuito pode ser hospedado em meu servidor pois tenho um plano revenda e estou usando muito pouco do trafego mensal dele (locaweb), se quizer terei o maior prazer em hospedar os arquivos pra você !! 
> 
> Me mande os códigos por email tbem se puder .. grato ...
> 
> olivionet [arroba] yahoo.com (só .com msm) 
> 
> Vlw !! Espero ter ajudado !!


estou enviando por email quando puderes publique o endereço

obrigado

----------


## minelli

Tb estou a disposicao....., com o server pronto pros arquivos......., qd postarem em algum server coloquem o link aqui.

----------


## jsilvestree

para as pessoas que nao conhecem delphi eu fiz esta pequena descriçao dos pacotes contidos no mikrontrol

este documento foi escrito por julio cezar silvestre [email protected]
achei necessario um catalago dos arquivos aqui contidos para que todos saibão o que está no diretorio assim fascilitando
a sua licalização 
mikrontrol_0.1b1.exe auto extract do codigo original pppoe
BDADOS pasta que é de suma importancia para o sistema que contem o baco de dados.
Mikrontrol.exe executavel já compilado (o programa funcionando).
Arquivos Exenciais para o BDE: 
idapi32.cfg (esse arquivo pode ter qualquer outro nome, desde que seja configurado no registro.) 
idapi32.dll 
bantam.dll 
blw32.dll 
idr20009.dll 
charset.cvb 
europe.btl 
usa.btl 
Mikrontrol.cfg é o idapi32.cfg alterado o nome 

Mikrontrol.dpr
frStart.dfm
frData.dfm
frData.pas
frCommunication.pas
frCommunication.dfm
frCommunication.pas (comunicão do mikrontrol com mikrotik)
descrição de algumas extenções de delhi

cfg Project configuration file. Stores project configuration settings. It has the same name as the project file, but with the extension .cfg.
The compiler searches for a dcc32.cfg in the compiler executable directory, then for dcc32.cfg in the current directory, and then finally for projectname.cfg in the project directory. You can therefore type:
dcc32 project1 
on the command line and compile the project with all the same options as specified in the IDE. You can also type:
make -f projectgroup1.bpg 
to make all the targets in the project group.
dci Holds Code Insight changes you make in the IDE.
delphi.upg Includes information used to upgrade packages from one version of the product to the next. It is located in the bin directory.
delphi.dct Holds component template changes you make in the IDE. 
dmt Holds changes you make to menu templates in the IDE (may cause a "Stream Read Error" if corrupt; deleting it will lose your changes to menu templates but resolve the error).
dof Project options file. Contains the current settings for project options, such as compiler and linker settings, directories, conditional directives, and command-line parameters. Set these options using the Project Options dialog box (Project|Options), they are saved in text form for easy maintenance, version control, and sharing.
dro Holds changes when items are added to the repository. Can be deleted but your additions to the repository will lost. Can be restored to default by copying the original file \bin\delphi32.dro (Windows only applications) or \bin\CLXdelphi.dro (cross-platform applications) from the product CD.
dsk Desktop settings. Saves the current state of the desktop, such as which windows are open, and in what positions. Used when Tools|Environment Options|Preferences Autosave Desktop is checked. Depending on where youre working, youll save desktop settings for the project (Project.dsk), project group (Group.dsk), or IDE (.dsk). Delete these if you do not want to save the desktop settings.
res Contains the version info resource (if required) and the applications main icon. This file may also contain other resources used within the application but these are preserved as is. Do not delete this file if your application contains any references to it.
tds Holds the external debug symbol table.

se eu estiver errado na descrisão dos arquivos alguem corrija por favor

----------


## jsilvestree

Já que ninguem se interessa e pergunta nada eu mesmo vou fazer o monologo.
Pois isto é um forum de perguntas e respostas ninguém tem duvidas?
vamos pessoal sugerir, comentar para que o mikrotol fique robusto

Eu estava pesquisando e achei varios materiais muito boms para contribuir pois mesmo com o codigo fonte é nesessario o seu estudo 
para que se possa alteralo .
Um exemplo é o banco de dados que é paradox achei este site que encina a faser um banco de dados paradox no delphi 
Delphi - Banco de Dados
Para que se possa incluir novas funções é nesessario criar novos bancos de dados .O campo escolhido pode ser usado junto com uma função e enviado ao mikrotik .
Eu nao sou programador mas me esforso poriço é que a união faz a força vamos contribuir com sugestões e perguntas qualquer pergunta relacionada é muito bem vinda.
E eu tenho uma frase que uso sempre se você não sabe o google encina, a pesquisa e a ancia de conhecimento é o maior aliado dos auto didatas .
alguem sabe faser a conexão do delphi usando ssh.
que tal nos criarmos uma busca usuario no banco de dados
incluir a função cadastro de pool
existem bilhões de coisas para faser vamos contribuir OBS contribuir não é programas e sim demonstrar interece se niguem se manifestar as alteracões que eu fiser vou guardar só para mim
delculpe a todos mas é só para exclarecer não quero ofender ninguém
abraço até a próxima

----------


## 1929

Eu acho que a maioria não conhece Delphi, e eu me incluo entre estes.

Meus conhecimentos em programação pararam no Clipper.

Mas acompanho o desenrolar com atenção.

----------


## netpower

Boa Tarde, recebi seu e-mail mas não recibi os anexos.

----------


## jsilvestree

reenviei os arquivos ,é que o gmail nao permite o envio de executavel, agora eu mandei pelo hotmail

----------


## jsilvestree

> Eu acho que a maioria não conhece Delphi, e eu me incluo entre estes.
> 
> Meus conhecimentos em programação pararam no Clipper.
> 
> Mas acompanho o desenrolar com atenção.


 

Basta conhecer o mikrotik para dar sugestões sobre novos camandos e este progeto é tanbém administrativo novas ideias serão bem vindos por exemlo a cor posição dos botões funções .

----------


## jsilvestree

é só entrar no link, baixar os 6 arquivos todos no mesmo diretorio e abrir com o winrar
desculpe eu consegui este host gratis e ele so aceita arquivos de 500k e eu dividi o arquivo para disponibilizar a todos 

*download clique aqui*

----------


## tecnoceu

> *Mikrontrol 0.1B1*
> *Controle de provedor Mikrotik com fontes em Delphi 7.0* 
> 
> Mikrontrol é um projeto que desenvolvi com base em meu sistema 'Conprove', nesta versão estão presentes funções básicas como o cadastro de usuários e planos.
> 
> O funcionamento é pelo módulo PPPoE do mikrotik mas como os arquivos fontes estão presentes e na maioria das opções comentadas cada um pode alterar de acordo com a sua necessidade.
> 
> Este é um projeto que a tempos eu queria compartilhar com a comunidade do software livre e depois de vários pedidos tirei algumas horas e construi este sistema simples.
> 
> ...




MAS CADE O LINK PARA BAIXAR O SISTEMA COM OS FONTES, QUERO AJUDAR MAS NÃO CONSEGUI BAIXAR O SISTEMA.

OBRIGADO.

----------


## jsilvestree

antees de voce citar que tal voce dar uma olhada na pagina 11

----------


## rodolfofp

Bom dia Amigo o link nao esta funcionando!!! tem como vc manda para meu e-mail? Obrigado...


Rodolfo Fonseca Pereira
E-Mail: [email protected]





> é só entrar no link, baixar os 6 arquivos todos no mesmo diretorio e abrir com o winrar
> desculpe eu consegui este host gratis e ele so aceita arquivos de 500k e eu dividi o arquivo para disponibilizar a todos 
> 
> *download clique aqui*

----------


## admskill

Eu tb quero o programa ... 

please:

[email protected]
[email protected]

Te agradeco desde já ... e quando me enviar vou hospedar pra vc em um site bacaninha !

----------


## tecnoceu

Se vc recebeu o programa tem como vc me mandar ele para eu tambem poder dar uma olhada, conheço bem de Delphi e de MK talvez posso ajudar.




> Eu tb quero o programa ... 
> 
> please:
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> Te agradeco desde já ... e quando me enviar vou hospedar pra vc em um site bacaninha !

----------


## m4d3

Engraçado que todo mundo quer, prometem ajudar, mas até hoje nenhuma linha foi compartilhada, então perdeu o propósito que era de ajuda mutua, como cada um só quer para beneficio próprio eu resolvi remover o link, e não me canso de dizer, não dou suporte em sistema freee parem de insistir.

----------


## olivionet

Pessoal desculpe a demora mas ta ae o link pra download dos arquivos/codigo fonte...

www.agitavps.com.br/olivionet/down/mikrotrol_original.rar

Podem baixar a vontade !! 

Abraço,espero ter ajudado.... !

----------


## admskill

> Se vc recebeu o programa tem como vc me mandar ele para eu tambem poder dar uma olhada, conheço bem de Delphi e de MK talvez posso ajudar.


 
NÃO RECEBI NAUM !

" COMO EH PARA O MEU PRÓPRIO BENEFICIO E JAH QUE EU NAUM AJUDO NO FÓRUM ... ao invés de testar o sistema vou largar de lado "

Flw

----------


## 1929

> Engraçado que todo mundo quer, prometem ajudar, mas até hoje nenhuma linha foi compartilhada, então perdeu o propósito que era de ajuda mutua, como cada um só quer para beneficio próprio eu resolvi remover o link, e não me canso de dizer, não dou suporte em sistema freee parem de insistir.


Já faz alguns meses que acompanho este assunto. E realmente não vi nada postado para ampliar os recursos do soft. Infelizmente não sei nada de Delphi. Mas tenho interesse em que o projeto amadureça.
Mas o propósito era excelente. Pena que não vai prá frente. Vai ter que ser um projeto fechado mesmo, Luciano. 
Afinal já são vários meses e nada concreto, né?

----------


## olivionet

Pessoal dos posts anteriores dizendo que o programa ñ foi disponibilizado.....

*Ja postei a alguns dias o link para DOWNLOAD do programa COMPLETO c/ códigos fontes em DELPHI.....*

Aki esta o pra download !!

*www.agitavps.com.br/olivionet/down/mikrotrol_original.rar*

*Podem baixar a vontade !!* 

Abraço,espero ter ajudado.... !

----------


## m4d3

Já estamos na décima terceira página, e nenhuma linha de código foi escrita com objetivo de compartilhar, e ainda tem engraçadinho me pedindo ajuda pra desenvolver um sistema particular pra ele com base no mikrontrol, abusados se toquem. Os que antes de baixar demonstraram todo interesse em ajudar, depois dos links pra download calaram-se, quem ainda acha que vão ajudar ? Eu ficaria surpreso se enviassem uma nova release com alguma melhoria.

Sem mais

M4D3

----------


## brunocabrini

Boa Noite Amigo

Instalei seu sistema junto com meu mk, mas gostaria que ele cadastrasse os clientes direto no hotspot, tem alguma forma de fazer isso?

Ja programei a uns 4 anos atras em delphi 5, acho que consigo ajudar em algumas coisas, mas preciso de algumas dicas

Obrigado e desculpe por alguma coisa.

----------


## sergiosaiber

Bem sou novo por aqui fiz o Download e gostaria de agradecer pela iniciativa do nosso amigo em disponibilizar para todos.
Bom não instalei ainda pois estou esperando chegar esta semana a minha placa de Routerboard para testar.
Bom pessoal é o seguinete tenho uma página na net a qual não divulgo nada esta somente publicada mais podem utiliza-la.
Ela tem sala de bate papo em tempo real acredito que seria mais rapido a troca de informação.
Se quiserem faço os ajustes necessarios ou deixo assim mesmo.
O importante é dar sequencia no projeto tava doido atras deste sistema.
Acredito muito ser um sistema de potencial tanto quanto o Mikrotik.
Obrigado.
http://www.flaytec.com.br

----------


## gzanatta00

https://under-linux.org/forums/assun...tml#post319839

----------


## Reginaldofabiane

*eim sou novato eim mk e ainda to estudando as configurações , gostaria de uma ajuda pra comfigurar o mikrontrol pois eu tentei todas as suas comfigurações e mesmo assim eli não conecta sera ki vcs poderiam me dar alguma ajuda pois achei 10 esse programa iria facilitar muito a minha vida. tipo assim meu servidor ainda não esta distribuindo sinal* . meu msn é [email protected]

----------


## jfiorucci

Bom dia,

Sou novo aqui.

Trabalho com Delphi 7 e gostaria de montar um sistema para comunicação com o Mikrotik.

A onde eu baixo estes fontes de exemplo ?

Obrigado

----------


## Raniel

Também estou desenvolvendo um aplicativo para gerenciar o servidor aqui e trunquei na hora de pegar o retorno do idTelnet e exibir no delphi, sei que pode ser feito com o dataAvaliable do IdTelnet.
Será que alguém pode me dizer como eu faço isto com um código ou exemplo?

Grato!

----------


## 1929

> *eim sou novato eim mk e ainda to estudando as configurações , gostaria de uma ajuda pra comfigurar o mikrontrol pois eu tentei todas as suas comfigurações e mesmo assim eli não conecta sera ki vcs poderiam me dar alguma ajuda pois achei 10 esse programa iria facilitar muito a minha vida. tipo assim meu servidor ainda não esta distribuindo sinal* . meu msn é [email protected]


Olá, se voce comprou a versão registrada do Luciano, ele te dá o suporte via MSN. Procure aqui no forum o login dele e envia uma mensagem privada para ele.
Mas se baixou a versão que ele disponibilizou para testes, aí não te dá suporte. Esta versão foi colocada com o objetivo de receber acréscimos que a comunidade achasse proveitoso. Mas parece que até agora não apareceu ninguém disposto. Eu tenho acompanhado o desenrolar do tema.
Arpoveitando a deixa: o programa é bom, mas como ele mesmo já disse aqui, até agora ninguém se manifestou para ajudá-lo a melhorar o programa. Alguns que se manifestaram mais acima, e que conhecem o Delphi podem procurá-lo e participar das melhorias.
Agora, quem não tem como ajudar, como eu, que não conheço Delphi, só tenho que comprar a versão registrada para usufruir dos benefícios acrescentados pelos companheiros que estiverem colaborando.

----------


## heavyzin

esta liberado para download amigo?

----------


## m4d3

> https://under-linux.org/forums/assun...tml#post319839


 
Eu acho incrível que depois de tanto tempo deste projeto ter sido disponibilizado para que outros pudessem colaborar, ainda tenha gente que venha aqui pra fazer propaganda de seus softwares (free por enquanto como diz o autor). Pois o Mikrontrol é free e será sempre.

O link original tem 1.1Mega então desconfiem dessas versões com mais de 2Megas que podem conter outros códigos e virus embutidos, como já relatado.

Continuo torcendo pra que alguém compartilhe algumas de suas linhas de código.

Abraço a todos.

Luciano Rampanelli
(65)3283-1907
(65)8413-3000

----------


## vpael

Boa Noite Quero Testar Seu Programa Qual O EndereÇo?


Odair

----------


## admskill

Ainda tah rolando esse ba fá fá ????

----------


## jcduailibi

Show de bola este programa, ja montei programa em delphi a alguns anos, estou meio enferrujado, mas vou ver o que consigo melhorar neste, assim que tiver um resultado eu posto para vocês, por Linux é isso. Um abraço a todos e um ótimo fim de semana.

Fui....

----------


## Junior51

Como o autor do tópico mesmo disse, mesmo quem nao entende de Delphi pode dar sugestão.

Então lá vai!

Estou prestes a montar uma estrutura fora da minha cidade, mais ou menos uns 100km. e lá terei um escritório com vendas.
Então me agradaria se existisse uma vesão (nao sei se existe) para esses funcionários que terão apenas alguns recursos disponíveis como cadastro de clientes, e na base (matriz) geraria um relatorio para emissão de contratos para os clientes que compraram o serviço...

Concluindo:

Quero um escritório com tudo centralizado. Com o serv o financeiro e suporte num único lugar... Mas pretendo montar um stand num shopping e neste caso não interessa a vendedora do shopping a maioria dos recursos.. apenas a comercial que seria a habilitação de novos clientes mas não poderia desablitar sem a senha de um gerente e a parte técnica não seria necessária. E at técnica por sua vez só teria como inserir um novo cliente se tivesse uma senha digitada pelo gerente... para evitar possiveis vantagens pessoais...


mais ou menos isso que eu gostaria ue um programa tivesse...

----------


## multlink

Bem o trabalho do cidadão é exelente, mas como se diz ser free, se no blog do mesmo cobra R$ 920,00, deveria dizer que o sistema é vendido e não free, apenas isso que discordo, se é free é free agora se cobra pelo exelente trabalho, não diga que é free, apenas isso..

----------


## labrbomfim

> Bem o trabalho do cidadão é exelente, mas como se diz ser free, se no blog do mesmo cobra R$ 920,00, deveria dizer que o sistema é vendido e não free, apenas isso que discordo, se é free é free agora se cobra pelo exelente trabalho, não diga que é free, apenas isso..



Amigo, não protegendo ninguém mas... este Conprove é pago mas, ele tem o Mikrontrol, esse é free...

Baixa o free aí...

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

Olha, acabei de baixar mas, não consegui conectar no MK, não sei se tem que liberar a porta 23, se for isso e, se souber como faz, dá a dica.

Abraço.

----------


## m4d3

> Bem o trabalho do cidadão é exelente, mas como se diz ser free, se no blog do mesmo cobra R$ 920,00, deveria dizer que o sistema é vendido e não free, apenas isso que discordo, se é free é free agora se cobra pelo exelente trabalho, não diga que é free, apenas isso..


O dificil meus amigos.

Vou dizer uma coisa pra você 'multlink', muito antes de existir esta versão FREE DO MIKRONTROL já exisitia o CONPROVE PAGO, o projeto original é de 2002, no entando como pude perceber a grande carência por informação de como fazer isso ou aquilo (programação), resolvi criar o Mikrontrol, versão básica, porém totalmente gratuita e incluindo o código fonte, porém, depois de passar pelo crivo deste tipo de comentário desnecessário e desinformado fico cada vez mais decepcionado.

Confesso que desanimei, primeiro porque o intuito deste projeto é que outros programadores contribuam para uma versão completa, estável e GRATIS de um sistema para administração de servidor mikrotik, o que to achando que não acontecerá NUNCA se depender do seu comentário, segundo porque não sei você, mas meu ganha pão é meu trabalho, e parte dele é dedicada a servidores mikrotik, links, equipamentos e sistemas de controle, configuração e gerenciamento de servidores web.

Não cobro nem nunca cobrei pelo que esta aqui postado, inclusive já vi diversos sistemas que se comunicam com mikrotik baseados no projeto original do Mikrontrol sem este projeto levar crédito algum e em beneficio apenas de seus 'autores', estes que logo depois de baixar o código daqui entram em contato para solicitar alguma dica.

Como eu já disse noutro post, quem quiser algo gratuito, que o faça, se for bom eu o desafio a compartilhar de forma gratuita assim como fiz.

Ocorre que depois do post original, alguns individuos mal intencionados, adicionaram ao arquivo original outro tanto de arquivos e postaram novo link para download, este contaminado com virus e trojan, depois de receber algumas reclamações fui conferir e me deparei com versões com 2 megas para download, sendo que o arquivo original tem pouco mais de 1.1Mb, vejo assim que para colaborar não apareceu ninguém, mas pra tentar prejudicar já tinha aparecido. 

Mas é isso ae, continuo na luta, esperando contribuições ao post para que possamos um dia ter algo completo, estável e gratuito.

Grande abraço aos amigos do fórum.

M4D3

Parabéns ao Anderson Machado pelo trabalho que tem executado junto a comunidade.

----------


## labrbomfim

Cara... só tenho pena de pessoas que promovem esse tipo de coisa... o projeto é muito bom, baixei, instalei e estou trabalhando com ele. Para ser um free, não tenho do que reclamar, não sou programador, estou começamdo a estudar pra isso. Fico chateado com a notícia de que o projeto vai parar, sou pequeno e ainda não comporta no meu orçamento o custo do projeto pago que, é muito mais completo. Vou ficar na torcida para que a peteca não caia...

QUERIA LEMBRAR QUE O TEMPO PERDIDO COM UMA CRÍTICA INJUSTA AO AUTOR E AO PROJETO, LEVA MUITO MAIS TEMPO QUE UMS PESQUISA NA NET PRA ACHAR O LINK DO SISTEMA... INFELIZMENTE É ÍNDOLE DA PESSOA, CRITICAR, PREJUDICAR... O SER HUMANO É DE LASCAR MESMO... E O PIOR É QUE COLOQUEI ATÉ O LINK PRA BAIXAR O PROGRAMA, É SÓ DAR UMA CATADA AQUI NO FÓRUM...


PARABÉNS... PRECISAMOS DE PESSOAS COMO VC...!!!

NÃO ESQUENTA LUCIANO...

----------


## scan

boa tarde!
Eu programo em Delphi faz algum tempo, queria saber se poderiam me passar o código fonte para eu dar minha contribuição se for posivel ...
eu uso : MySql,Firebird, DbExpress com Delphi 2007

desde já agradeço

----------


## superxandaoce

onde baixar o Mikrontrol ?

----------


## superxandaoce

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
achei o link

----------


## superxandaoce

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

----------


## scan

Muito obrigado pelo link!

Irei verificar o código e se eu modificar algo, irei repassar para os amigos aqui do Under-Linux...

t++

----------


## arson

A 3 anos atras eu programava em VB, tenha uma boa logica na programação e sinceramente gostaria de ajudar nesse projeto, mais infelizmente vejo o tamanho da ganancia de muitos, nao satisfeito com esse sistema cada um quer criar o seu, e obviamente receber por ele, e o Mikrontrol que foi uma inspiracao para muitos acaba sendo esquecida.

Muitos procuram beneficios a si mesmo, e hoje em dia com os rapidshared da vida os programas nao sao mais os mesmo, hoje em dia poucas pessoas querem saber de pagar por algo bom ou nao, (nao estou dizendo que estou fora desse meio), mais acho muito desanimador principalmente para a pessoal que passou horas e horas na frente de um pc digitando varias linhas de comando, empacando em varios loops e sofrendo com alguns bugs que as vezes parecem serem incorrigiveis...

Infelizmente nao acho que projetos free avancem pois a ganancia das pessoas param em seu proprio ego, parabens pelo excelente programa (pelo pouco que vi) e tenha sorte em seu projeto.

----------


## davidenf

È isso mesmo amigo! Nós temos é que nos valorizar, pois hoje em dia nada é fácil, temos que batalhar bastante até realizarmos nossos projetos. 
sou novo nesse ramo, tenho um provedor de pequeno porte e tow ralando muito pra aprender pois não é a minha area, sou enfermeiro, mas gosto muito de computadores, por isso aceitei o desafio. e não vou desistir. que sirva de exemplo pra vc tbm, não desista nunca. 
abraço david

----------


## m4d3

> A 3 anos atras eu programava em VB, tenha uma boa logica na programação e sinceramente gostaria de ajudar nesse projeto, mais infelizmente vejo o tamanho da ganancia de muitos, nao satisfeito com esse sistema cada um quer criar o seu, e obviamente receber por ele, e o Mikrontrol que foi uma inspiracao para muitos acaba sendo esquecida.
> 
> Muitos procuram beneficios a si mesmo, e hoje em dia com os rapidshared da vida os programas nao sao mais os mesmo, hoje em dia poucas pessoas querem saber de pagar por algo bom ou nao, (nao estou dizendo que estou fora desse meio), mais acho muito desanimador principalmente para a pessoal que passou horas e horas na frente de um pc digitando varias linhas de comando, empacando em varios loops e sofrendo com alguns bugs que as vezes parecem serem incorrigiveis...
> 
> Infelizmente nao acho que projetos free avancem pois a ganancia das pessoas param em seu proprio ego, parabens pelo excelente programa (pelo pouco que vi) e tenha sorte em seu projeto.


Obrigado amigo.

----------


## 1929

Caraca, Luciano

Vi que agora tu é um Certificado pela Mikrotik.
Agora voce está com a faca e o queijo na mão para implementar tudo aquilo que tu queria.
Lembra do início que tinha que pedir ajuda?

Parabéns!!!

----------


## m4d3

> Caraca, Luciano
> 
> Vi que agora tu é um Certificado pela Mikrotik.
> Agora voce está com a faca e o queijo na mão para implementar tudo aquilo que tu queria.
> Lembra do início que tinha que pedir ajuda?
> 
> Parabéns!!!


 
Dae amigão, claro que lembro, acredito que o forum tem ajudado muitos que buscam informação mas para que a justiça seja feita devo dizer, a qualidade dos posts tem caido tanto que fica difícil encontrar algo aplicável aqui no fórum que tenha alguma base técnica, tenho encontrado muito achismo e CTRL+C/CTRL+V, não é mal exclusivo daqui ou dali. 

Não sou contra que se colem regras, sou contra que alguém as utilize sem saber como funcionam, isso cria usuários incapazes de resolver o menor dos problemas e que tomam por verdade qualquer besteira postada por outro de mesmo 'nível', portanto se você quer ajudar alguém a ser melhor, comece ajudando você mesmo a alcançar o nível de qualidade que gostaria que aquele que fosse te atender tivesse. 

Aqui temos vários casos de regras postadas como infalíveis e que são mal implementadas gerando problemas diversos e um certo cetissismo a respeito de tudo que aqui é postado.

Não sou dono da verdade, mas a busco constantemente dentre as páginas de meu manual.

Abraços

Luciano Rampanelli

----------


## scan

bom dia galera!

Peguei o exemplo do Mikrontrol e fiz minhas modificações aqui em cima de um sistema comercial que estou desenvolvendo, até ai tudo bem, mas na hora de usar o telnet tive problemas para conectar o aplicativo no telnet do mikrotik 3.13 e 2.51 em ambos tive problema para conectar, já o telnet do delphi 2007 funcionou perfeitamente....não sei se tem algum bug na versão nova ou se tenho que fazer algo a mais... favor se alguem tiver a solução eu fico grato.

Ou se alguem souber uma forma de usar o SSH no delphi seria de grande ajuda por ser mais seguro e rápido.

----------


## m4d3

> bom dia galera!
> 
> Peguei o exemplo do Mikrontrol e fiz minhas modificações aqui em cima de um sistema comercial que estou desenvolvendo, até ai tudo bem, mas na hora de usar o telnet tive problemas para conectar o aplicativo no telnet do mikrotik 3.13 e 2.51 em ambos tive problema para conectar, já o telnet do delphi 2007 funcionou perfeitamente....não sei se tem algum bug na versão nova ou se tenho que fazer algo a mais... favor se alguem tiver a solução eu fico grato.
> 
> Ou se alguem souber uma forma de usar o SSH no delphi seria de grande ajuda por ser mais seguro e rápido.


Não leve a mal 'scan', mas é justamente isso que não queremos que aconteça, cada qual tirando proveito próprio e ainda por cima pedindo ajuda para desenvolver um sistema próprio utilizando estes fontes, que tal se você compartilha-se um pouco do seu código com os demais, se todos fizessem isso quem sabe não teriamos um sistema gratuito e de qualidade superior. Tenho certeza que se tivesse lido este post por inteiro não teria publicado o 'seu problema', não aqui.

Fica o aviso aos demais que quiserem desenvolver para si só, aqui é onde devem vir para compartilhar um pouco do seu conhecimento. 
Ajudando você será ajudado.

Grato

M4D3

Luciano Rampanelli

----------


## scan

bom dia !

Assim que eu entrei neste post, eu pedi o código exemplo para eu montar uma versão com mysql + dbexpress + Delphi2007, pois bem, consegui fazer isso mas hoje uso o Delphi2009 no qual não funcionou minha solução.. quanto ao código desenvolvido, posso lhe passar por email o exemplo de como estou fazendo isso... minha idéia é fazer um sistema que possa se conectar a um servidor com mysql para obter os dados de clientes mas com a portabilidade de não depender do mysql cliente, ou seja, eu poder ir em qualquer lugar do mundo executar o programa, e fazer as alterações necessárias ... estou a usar o BSS "Borland Socket Connection" que me permitio fazer isso, no caso usando multicamadas.

----------


## jociano

Sou programador e gostaria de contribuir, mas não consigo baixar os fonts... o que pode estar acontecendo?

----------


## LeopoldoMeireles

> Sou programador e gostaria de contribuir, mas não consigo baixar os fonts... o que pode estar acontecendo?


Luciano, tambem estou com o mesmo problema com os fonts, não teria como postar em outro canto como o 4shared. Vlw.

----------


## scan

Aqui neste mesmo tópico foi disponibilizado os fontes, não me lebro em qual, mas é só procurar.

----------


## jociano

> Aqui neste mesmo tópico foi disponibilizado os fontes, não me lebro em qual, mas é só procurar.


Isso mesmo! tem sim! Porem dá erro ao baixar, entendeu?

----------


## scan

Procedure Pause(Secs : Integer);
begin
for i := 1 to Secs * 10 do begin
Sleep(100);
Application.ProcessMessages;
end;
end;
procedure TfrmCommunication.btConnectClick(Sender: TObject);
begin
frmStart.sbStart.Panels[0].Text:='Conectando...';
try
if IdTelnet1.Connected then
IdTelnet1.Disconnect;
IdTelnet1.Host:= dbeIpServer.Text;
IdTelnet1.Port:= StrToInt(dbePortServer.Text);
idTelnet1.Connect;
Pause(1);
IdTelnet1.WriteLn(dbeUserServer.Text);
Pause(1);
IdTelnet1.WriteLn(dbePasswordServer.Text);
Pause(1);
if Length(Status)>100 then
begin
frmStart.sbStart.Panels[0].Text:='';
btConnect.Enabled:= False;
btDisconnect.Enabled:=True;
stCon:=1;
frmStart.sbStart.Panels[4].Text:='Conectado';
dbeIpServer.Enabled:=False;
dbePortServer.Enabled:=False;
dbeUserServer.Enabled:=False;
dbePasswordServer.Enabled:=False;
dbeNameServer.Enabled:=False;
dbnServer.Enabled:=False;
Close;
end;
if Copy(Status,0,44)='Login failed, incorrect username or password' then
begin
frmStart.sbStart.Panels[0].Text:= 'Falha no login, usuário ou senha inválidos';
btConnect.Enabled:= True;
btDisconnect.Enabled:=False;
stCon:=0;
frmStart.sbStart.Panels[4].Text:='Desconectado';
dbeIpServer.Enabled:=True;
dbePortServer.Enabled:=True;
dbeUserServer.Enabled:=True;
dbePasswordServer.Enabled:=True;
dbeNameServer.Enabled:=True;
dbnServer.Enabled:=True;
end;
except
frmStart.sbStart.Panels[0].Text:= 'Erro '+IntToStr(Length(Status))+': Disconnected';
stCon:=0;
frmStart.sbStart.Panels[4].Text:='Desconectado';
dbeIpServer.Enabled:=True;
dbePortServer.Enabled:=True;
dbeUserServer.Enabled:=True;
dbePasswordServer.Enabled:=True;
dbeNameServer.Enabled:=True;
dbnServer.Enabled:=True;
end;
end;
procedure TfrmCommunication.IdTelnet1DataAvailable(Sender: TIdTelnet;
const Buffer: String);
begin
Status:= Buffer;
end;
procedure TfrmCommunication.btDisconnectClick(Sender: TObject);
begin
IdTelnet1.Disconnect;
btConnect.Enabled:= True;
btDisconnect.Enabled:=False;
frmStart.sbStart.Panels[0].Text:='';
stCon:=0;
frmStart.sbStart.Panels[4].Text:='Desconectado';
dbeIpServer.Enabled:=True;
dbePortServer.Enabled:=True;
dbeUserServer.Enabled:=True;
dbePasswordServer.Enabled:=True;
dbeNameServer.Enabled:=True;
dbnServer.Enabled:=True;

end;

----------


## scan

procedure TfrmData.btClientsClick(Sender: TObject);
begin
//ALTERA LOGIN
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/');
if frmData.dbLogin.Text<>''then
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/ppp secret set [find comment="'+frmData.tblClientsAUTOINC.Text+'"] name='+frmData.dbLogin.Text);
//CADASTRA CLIENTE
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/');
if frmData.dbAutoInc.Text<>''then
begin
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/ ppp secret add name='+frmData.dbLogin.Text+' service=pppoe password='+frmData.dbPassword.Text+' profile='+frmData.dblcPlanos.Text+' comment='+frmData.dbAutoInc.Text+' disabled=no');
//ALTERA MAC
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/');
if Length(frmData.dbID.Text)=17 then
begin
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/ppp secret set [find comment="'+frmData.tblClientsAUTOINC.Text+'"] caller-id="'+frmData.dbID.Text+'"');
end
else
begin
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/ppp secret set [find comment="'+frmData.tblClientsAUTOINC.Text+'"] caller-id=""');
end;
//ALTERA O IP
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/');
if Length(frmData.dbIPFixo.Text)>7 then
begin
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/ppp secret set [find comment="'+frmData.tblClientsAUTOINC.Text+'"] remote-address="'+frmData.dbIPFixo.Text+'"');
end
else
begin
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/ppp secret unset [find comment="'+frmData.tblClientsAUTOINC.Text+'"] remote-address');
end;
//LIBERA OU BLOQUEIA CLIENTE
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/');
if frmData.dbSuspenso.Checked=True then
begin
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/ppp secret set [find comment="'+frmData.tblClientsAUTOINC.Text+'"] disabled=yes');
end
else
begin
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/ppp secret set [find comment="'+frmData.tblClientsAUTOINC.Text+'"] disabled=no');
end;
//ALTERA SENHA
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/');
if frmData.dbPassword.Text<>''then
begin
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/ppp secret set [find comment="'+frmData.tblClientsAUTOINC.Text+'"] password="'+frmData.dbPassword.Text+'"');
end
else
begin
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/ppp secret set [find comment="'+frmData.tblClientsAUTOINC.Text+'"] password=""');
end;
//ALTERA PLANO
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/');
if dbPassword.Text<>''then
frmCommunication.IdTelnet1.WriteLn('/ppp secret set [find comment="'+frmData.tblClientsAUTOINC.Text+'"] profile="'+frmData.dblcPlanos.Text+'"');
end;
end;

----------


## rfc10

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

----------


## juliusarraes

Muito bom gostei...

----------


## int21

> Só quero ver se alguém comenta.
> 
> rsssss


Luciano??

O comprove é feito em WINDEV mesmo??
Trabalhamos com ele aqui na empresa!!!

----------


## m4d3

> Luciano??
> 
> O comprove é feito em WINDEV mesmo??
> Trabalhamos com ele aqui na empresa!!!


Feito em Delphi amigo.

Grato.

----------

